# Bland Chicken Stock



## hishighness (Nov 22, 2013)

Greetings all, I made my first ever chicken stock a couple of weeks back. But I've found when I use it it comes out pretty bland. I had the chicken carcass, carrots, onions and celery plus some Mrs. Dash and Oregano but still bland. I've got diabetes and hypertension so I'm trying to avoid salt as much as possible so I'm just wondering if anyone has any tips for deblandifying without adding salt?

Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to DC!

Roasting the bones will add flavor.  And I just can't make chicken stock without lots of thyme and black pepper.  I don't use oregano.  Haven't tried stock with Mrs. Dash.  I don't use much salt either, I sub potassium chloride.

Rotisserie carcasses make really nice stock, you can even do them in the crock pot.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to DC.  

When you make your own stock two things have a significant impact on the final product, concentration and seasoning.  

If you cover the bones with water and simmer for a few hours, you still have to defat the stock then reduce it to concentrate the flavors.  The other factor is salt.  As much as you don't want to, some salt will dramatically improve your result.  Do a little test with an ounce or two of stock and season it with a little salt and taste.


----------



## merstar (Nov 22, 2013)

Garlic, garlic, and garlic! Add lots! Also, saute the garlic and onions first, then add to the liquid. Sauteing in oil (preferably extra virgin olive oil), will intensify the flavors, as opposed to just boiling in liquid. In addition, you could also add some garlic powder and onion powder (I use toasted granulated onion), for more of a salty taste. I find that these dried spices have their own innate "salt" taste. 

Also, if you crush the garlic first, then chop, it will have a stronger flavor, then if you just chop it.

I use all these steps in my own cooking, since I like to keep the salt way down, plus I often use Mrs. Dash Garlic and Herbs.
http://www.mrsdash.com/products/seasoning-blends/garlic-herb-seasoning-blend


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2013)

Hmm.  I've never used garlic in my stock.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2013)

I add mire poix, garlic and peppercorns to the stock pot.  This enhances the stock without committing the stock to a specific flavor profile.


----------



## merstar (Nov 22, 2013)

Dawgluver, 
It's delicious! It adds tons of flavor, and rounds out the other ingredients. But, then... I use garlic in practically everything, except dessert.


----------



## Zagut (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't understand what you mean by bland.

I want my chicken stock to taste like chicken.

Roasting the bones helps as does cracking them open. Reduction will help 
concentrate the flavor too.

I add whatever leftover veggies/spices I have on hand but the chicken flavor is what I'm after for the stock.

The spices are added for the dish I use it in. 

Salt/Sodium might be what you're seeking. Add that to the end product as you see fit.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2013)

Here ya go, Merstar:

http://www.saturdayeveningpost.com/2013/07/19/health-and-family/food-recipes/garlic-ice-cream.html

I like my chicken stock to taste like chicken too.  I use Lo Salt as it's potassium rather than sodium chloride based, and you really can't tell the difference.  Doesn't affect BP.


----------



## merstar (Nov 22, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Here ya go, Merstar:
> 
> Roasted Garlic Ice Cream with Raspberry Preserve Ribbon | The Saturday Evening Post



Blech!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2013)

merstar said:


> Blech!!!





Well, I offered you a dessert with garlic!


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 22, 2013)

I have been browning my bones/vegetables in the pot before adding water. Fry them for a while and keep stirring them, letting the brown layer (fond) build up. Control the heat so it stays brown and doesn't burn. Then I add my water and keep stirring to scrape the brown layer off of the bottom. Let the water reduce by half, at least. A bit of good stock is better than a lot of bad stock.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 22, 2013)

Roasting parts/bones and veg is the secret to starting a great stock.


----------



## bbobson (Nov 22, 2013)

Just made some stock myself, but the wife put it into the freezer today.  She said it was like gelatin after she skimmed off the fat.  What's with that?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2013)

bbobson said:


> Just made some stock myself, but the wife put it into the freezer today.  She said it was like gelatin after she skimmed off the fat.  What's with that?




That is what you want to achieve.  The stock making process extracts the collagen from the bones and thickens the stock so it's gelatinized at colder temps.  If you heat it up, it will return to a liquid state.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 22, 2013)

bbobson said:


> Just made some stock myself, but the wife put it into the freezer today.  She said it was like gelatin after she skimmed off the fat.  What's with that?





Andy M. said:


> That is what you want to achieve.  The stock making process extracts the collagen from the bones and thickens the stock so it's gelatinized at colder temps.  If you heat it up, it will return to a liquid state.


What Andy said.


----------



## merstar (Nov 22, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Well, I offered you a dessert with garlic!



Gee, thanks, but I think *you* should do the honors and try it first.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2013)

merstar said:


> Gee, thanks, but I think you should do the honors and try it first.



Welcome.

Hey, you're the one who uses garlic in everything but dessert.  I'm just helping you out!


----------



## merstar (Nov 22, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Hey, you're the one who uses garlic in everything but dessert.  I'm just helping you out!



And here's a gift for you:
Garlic Cookies | The Dyer Family Organic Farm


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 22, 2013)

merstar said:


> And here's a gift for you:
> Garlic Cookies | The Dyer Family Organic Farm



Why, thank you!  These should go well with your garlic ice cream!

Actually, they sound better than the ice cream....


----------



## JavaMemah and TheSenator (Nov 23, 2013)

*slighly dark chicken stock, very flavorful too....*

I throw, chicken, bones, peppercorns, and bay leaf, 1 sm or med clove of garlic (cut in half), 2 onions, 2 carrots and 2 stalks of celery (all chopped in big chunks and I BROWN chicken skin (both sides, AFTER browned and removed, put a tiny amount of water in pan to catch all those golden bits too) and throw all that in a pot with just enough cold water to cover. boil, then simmer for 1 hr 20minutes, strain everything thru either cheesecloth or fine sieve. I am a believer in what my italian Nana always said "It's a-no-a-stock without da-fats, or da-skin."
 ....... (after all did you ever wonder what that little pearl in all the chicken noodle soup boxes were ?  .... a piece of fat) ...... BUT I say, you can always put  your finished , sieved stock, in the fridge and just pluck the little fat blob off after it solidifies.

** Note, my Nana used to throw chicken legs in her stock pot too, and I always thought her stock was the best, till I walked into her kitchen one day and saw those feet sticking up, then I thought best to never look in her kitchen again while she was cooking.  LOL
I NEVER throw in the feet. not brave enough .... LOL ... and I really do not taste the difference in the stock without them.


----------



## JavaMemah and TheSenator (Nov 23, 2013)

*sorry meant to say chicken feet below  http://wLOL I bet you're ALL curious NOW ! LOL*

Put something strange like "chicken feet" in the subject and people tend to wonder .... LOL
This post is actually an "edit" to my post below v this one.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 23, 2013)

JavaMemah and TheSenator said:


> Put something strange like "chicken feet" in the subject and people tend to wonder .... LOL
> This post is actually an "edit" to my post below v this one.


 
Lot of folk down south would disagree that chicken feet are strange.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 23, 2013)

The south is great at using every part of the animal.  I have a friend that grew up on a farm, he always says "we eat every part of the pig except the squeal!"


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 23, 2013)

Classic chicken stock includes peppercorns, parsley stems (I save them in the freezer after using the leaves in other dishes), bay leaves and thyme sprigs for seasoning. Roasting or sautéing the veg will intensify the flavors. And adding a little bit of salt when you use it will bring out the flavors, too.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 23, 2013)

SALT.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 23, 2013)

I usually make my chicken stock from the bones, skin, and bits of meet from previous cooked chicken and nothing else. I make vegi stock separately and add that later. I season when I use it.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 28, 2013)

My stock is made with left over carcasses from previously roasted birds, and with the wing tips left from the regular batches of wings I make.  I roast it all in the oven, then cover with water.  I add a mirepoix of onion, carrots and celery, bay leaf, and an herb bundle with black peppercorns, thyme, basil, kosher salt.... whatever sounds good at the time (Although I love garlic, I don't use it because it is a bit too strong and makes the stock unusable for some recipes).  I simmer for several hours, then strain out the chunks, reduce it until it tastes right.  

The first day we make some sort of soup before freezing the rest.  This week it was a delicious black bean soup my wife found.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 28, 2013)

I "roast" under the broiler until everything is brown on all sides then add it to the pot with white wine, a couple smashed garlic cloves, mirepoix, bay leaf, and peppercorn.  Cover with water and bring to a simmer for 2-3 hours stirring a few times.  Works out pretty well.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 30, 2013)

Speaking of chicken feet, this reminds me of an old thread about Frank and Kathleen's *Voodoo chicken stock*. 

I went and looked it up for both knowledge and entertainment. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/chicken-soup-vs-chicken-stock-simple-question-70176-4.html


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 30, 2013)

The VooDoo Chicken Stock is great!!!


----------



## CatPat (Nov 30, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Here ya go, Merstar:
> 
> Roasted Garlic Ice Cream with Raspberry Preserve Ribbon | The Saturday Evening Post
> 
> I like my chicken stock to taste like chicken too.  I use Lo Salt as it's potassium rather than sodium chloride based, and you really can't tell the difference.  Doesn't affect BP.



UCKKKKKK! Noooooo! Garlic ice cream!

I put the leftover baked chicken in sodium-free, low fat chicken broth and simmer for a long time. I add garlic and one-half package of dry ranch dressing and some Italian seasonings to it. It's wonderful!

With love,
~Cat


----------

